# "Stinkende" Seerose in der Wohnung. Wer weiß Rat?



## Jürgen (3. Dez. 2004)

Hallo erstmal,

ich habe da ein Problem und die Hoffnung das jemand von euch eine Lösung dafür kennt. 

Und zwar habe ich eine tropische Seerose zum "grünen" Überwintern in einem 90Liter-Mörtelkübel im Flur meiner Wohnung stehen. Jetzt verhält es sich aber leider so, dass das Wasser im Kübel mit der Zeit anfängt sehr aufdringlich zu riechen und ich es dann wechseln muss. Ich habe zudem keine Ahnung ob diese WW der Seereose auf Dauer gut bekommen werden. Aber der Gestank läßt derzeit nichts anderes zu. 

Welche Möglichkeiten hat man denn diese "Stinkerei" dauerhaft abzustellen, was für die Seerose absolut ungefährlich ist? Ich habe z.B. an die Zugabe von Eichenextrakt gedacht, was eine leicht fungizide und antibakterielle Wirkung hat, weiß aber nicht ob das der Seerose etwas ausmacht.

Also, wer weiß Rat und hat noch andere umsetzbare Vorschläge für mich?

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## lars (3. Dez. 2004)

warum tauscht du das wasser denn nicht. kannst du doch mit teichwasser machen. lasse es vorher einfach über nacht stehen dann hat es doch zimmertemperatur angenommen.....

gruß lars


----------



## Jürgen (3. Dez. 2004)

Hi Lars,

weil das im 1.Stock meines Hauses eine ganz schöne Arbeit und vor allen Dingen auch Sauerei macht. Bislang mache ich es ja so, aber langsam geht mir hierfür die Geduld aus. Das muss auch noch anders in den Griff zu bekommen sein.

MFG...JÜrgen


----------



## lars (3. Dez. 2004)

hm....

erster stock, ja ....

hui da machst du ja ganz schön was mit !!!!
könnte man sowas evt. mit starterbakterien im griff bekommen ???

gruß lars


----------



## gabi (3. Dez. 2004)

Hi Jürgen,

hab leider auch keine Lösung.

Komisch. Hab ja meinen Schwimmfarn auch zum Überwintern reingeholt.  Steht in einem hellen, ungenutzen und ungeheizten Speicherraum. Und das seit ca. 4 Wochen. Ich habe bei meinen wöchentlichen Kontrollen noch keinen Gestank festgestellt. Liegts an der Temperatur?

Wünsche dir das du dafür ne Lösung findest.


----------



## Roland (3. Dez. 2004)

Hi Jürgen,

ich nehme an deine Seerose wächst in einem Topf, der den ganzen Sommer im Teich stand, hier kann es vorkommen , dass das Substrat oder die Erde anfängt zu stinken, also würde ich einen Erdwechsel machen. Das ist meine einzige Lösung!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich schließe mich mal Rolands Meinung an. Stand die Seerose im Teich siedeln sich natürlich viele Kleinlwebeweswn und Bakterien im Pflanzsubstrat an. Kommt der Topf dann in das Winterquatier (stehendes Wasser - Sauerstoffmangel) gehen die Tierchen ein und fangen halt an zu verwesen (Gestank). Daher würde ich das Substrat auswaschen und die Seerose in frisches pflanzen, selbst wenn sie daraufhin mit den Wachstum zurückgeht.

MfG Frank


----------



## karsten. (3. Dez. 2004)

*re*

Hallo
in deinem "Überwinterungsbecken" finden doch irgendwie die gleichen
Reaktionen wie im Teich statt . 
nur unter denkbar schlechten Bedingungen  :!: 

es wird sicher schwierig Lichtverhältnisse,Temparatur und Wasserqualität 
4,35  Monate !
vernünftig zu händeln.

Ich würde :

vor der "Einwinterung" 
im Teichwasser alle organischen Anhaftungen abwaschen und den Wurzelstock in eine Kiste mit nassem Qarzsand oder Spielsand
(evtl. mit einer Prise Hochmoortorf und/oder Holzkohle)  
einschlagen . 
etwas Spaghnum kann auch nicht schaden.
"man will ja nur das Beste"   
bei 5-10° sollte die Pflanzen die Ruhephase
(unter ständiger Kontrolle )  überstehen

eine Überwinterung unter "Aquarien"-Bedingungen setzt auch das 
ganze know-how und Equipment eines Aquariums voraus.

schönen abend 
und 


ALLEN




ein schönes WE


----------



## Jürgen (3. Dez. 2004)

Danke erstmal für die Ratschläge...  Ich werde jetzt unsinniger Weise doch mal damit beginnen das Wasser zu belüften. Vielleicht hilfts...vielleicht auch nicht. Mal sehen.... Vielleicht hat noch jemand anders ne glorreiche Idee?

@Roland und Frank

Das mit dem Umpflanzen habe ich bewußt nicht getan, weil ich die Pflanze so wenig wie möglich beeinflussen wollte. Umsetzen wollte ich sie erst wieder wenn sie nächstes JAhr in den Teich zurück wandert.

Das mit dem Substratwechseln ist nicht so einfach. Der gesamt Eimer in dem die Seerose gewachsen ist, ist vollkommen durchwurzelt. Was ich da alles entfernen müsste nur um die überhaupt mal da raus zu bekommen... Nein, Nein, Nein.... das muss nicht sein 

@Karsten

5 Monate?  Das wäre dann ja bis Ende Mai. So lange wollte ich die aber nicht hier im Flur stehen haben. Das mit dem nassen Sand ist die Überwinterung der Knolle, dagegen habe ich mich mit der grünen Überwintern entschieden. Jetzt muss ich eben nur mal schaun wie ich den Gestank erledigen kann. Der Seerose machts das offensichtlich nichts aus... aber mir und meinem Frauchen umso mehr   Ich denke nicht damit das grüne Überwintern einer Wasserpflanze das gleiche Equipment benötigt wie ein fischiges Aquarium. Zumindest mag ich daran nicht glauben...

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Roland (3. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,


			
				Jürgen schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Substratwechseln ist nicht so einfach. Der gesamt Eimer in dem die Seerose gewachsen ist, ist vollkommen durchwurzelt. Was ich da alles entfernen müsste nur um die überhaupt mal da raus zu bekommen... Nein, Nein, Nein.... das muss nicht sein



Jetzt bin ich mir fast sicher, dass der Gestank aus dem "durchwurzelten" Eimer  kommt. Ich nehme an, dass die Wurzeln im Eimer teilweise gefault sind und es darum stinkt, ich meine du musst die Seerose aus dem Eimer nehmen und das Substrat wechseln, sonst werden dich die Düfte den ganzen Winter begleiten


----------



## Jürgen (3. Dez. 2004)

Hi Roland, 

wie du dir sicher vorstellen kannst, was das nun ein Satz den ich überhaupt nicht lesen wollte  

MFG...JÜrgen


----------



## StefanS (3. Dez. 2004)

Hallo JÜrgen,

ich habe zwar schon einen Satz tropischer Seerosen  umgebracht, aber das war überraschender Frost.

Davor habe ich die Seerosen vor dem Überwintern immer umgetopft: Altes Substrat restlos abgewaschen, grünes Laub eingekürzt und wieder in frisches Substrat gepflanzt.  Natürlich gab es jede Menge Algen, aber das Wasser hat nicht gestunken.

Übrigens, sollten  die Wurzeln tatsächlich gefault haben, einkürzen bis ins gesunde Wurzelwerk.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Nestor (8. Dez. 2004)

Moin Jürgen!

Ich habe meine Seerose (eigentlich sinds mittlerweile 2) auch in nem 90 L Kübel und da stinkt nix. Ich habe diese ausm Teich genommen und einfach mit Lehm als Bodengrund samt Topf in den Kübel gestellt. Das Teil hat noch nie gestunken. 
Ok ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich auch Fische (unfreiwillig) und andere Pflanzen (als Folge der Laicheinschleppung) mit rein habe und ab und an für Durchströmung sorge. 
Aber bisher war das alles recht unproblematisch. Die Seerose hat geblüht. Die Fische und Pflanzen wachsen.  
Und jede Menge Algen gibts auch nicht. Das Wasser ist total klar trotz Düngung. 
Soll heißen, Arbeit macht mir das Teil kaum. 

Equipment: Nen kleiner AQ-Filter den ich eigentlich fast nicht brauche und ne 45 cm Röhre zur Beleuchtung + nen Halogenspot. Macht ca. 60€ 

Vielleicht solltest du das Teil auch mal durchlüften.

Gruß Björn


----------



## Jürgen (9. Dez. 2004)

Hallo an alle,

das Problem wurde beseitigt. Ich habe die Seerose aus ihrem 40-Liter-Kübel befreit und mitsamt des sich darin befindlichen Substrates direkt in den 90L-Mörtelkübel gesetzt. Jetzt hat die Seerose auch wesentlich mehr Wasser über dem Rhizom. 

Der Wurzelballen ist gewaltig. Etwa 2/3 des Seerosenkübels ist mit einem feinen Wurzelgeflecht durchzogen, wobei die dickeren Wurzeln bis ganz hinunter reichen. Jetzt weiß ich auch, dass ich nächstes Jahr weniger Katzenstreu für den Substrat-Mix verwenden werden. Das Zeugs quillt furchtbar auf.   

Warum das Wasser nach einiger Zeit angefangen zu riechen ist mir nun auch klar geworden. Wenn 2 Hunde nichts besseres zu tun haben als den ganzen Tag daraus zu saufen und ihren Schlabber und Futterreste darin zu hinterlassen blieb dem Wasser nichts anderes mehr übrig   Ich habe mir beide zur Brust genommen und eine Seerosenkübel-Saufverbot erteilt.

Und so sieht das Ganze jetzt aus:






MFG..Jürgen


----------

